# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..  ممكن شوي

## دموع الغصون

مساؤكم / صباحكم
 يفوح بعطر أرواحكم ليسطر في أرض وطننا الصغير " الحصن " .
كلنا نرى ما آل إليه الحصن في آخر فترة وكلنا نعلم بأن الدورة الحياتية لأي منتدى تمر بمراحل عدة ، من ضمن هذه المراحل فترة ركود؛ من الطبيعي أن نمر بهذه اللحظات ولكن يجب أن لا تطول وأن نجد سياسة محكمة للخروج من هذه المرحلة بأقل الخسائر .
وأي مرحلة لا تعتمد في وجودها أو زوالها على اسم معيّن بل تعتمد على جهود جماعيّة .
لذلك أحببت أن أطرح بين أيديكم هذا الموضوع بعدّة تساؤلات لكن شرطي الوحيد أن نكون موضوعيين وصادقين وصريحين في الإجابة بعيداً عن المثالية و " طخ الوطنيات " للمنتدى نحن بحاجة لأفعال لا لأقوال فقد شبعنا من أقوالكم وقد حان الوقت لرؤية أفعالكم 
 
" الإدارة "

- بكل صراحة أنت كـ إداري ، لو تم سحب الإدارة منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإدارة ؟
- أنت كـ إدراي ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
 - أنت كـ إدراي ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
 - أنت كـ إدراي ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟
 - أنت كـ إدراي ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع المشرفين لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
- برأيك أين يكمن ضعف المنتدى ؟ وأين تكمن نقاط القوة ؟
- إذا حدث خلاف "شخصي " بينك وبين الإدارة هل ستغادر المنتدى ؟
 - إذا حدث خلاف بينك وبين أحد الأعضاء كيف ستتصرف بحيث لا يؤثر سلباً على تواجده بالمنتدى ؟
- ما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين ؟ وما مدى تعاون المشرفين معك ؟
 - برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟ 
- هل لوجود بعض الإداريين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟
- مالذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ مالذي تنتظره من الأعضاء ؟ مالذي تنتظره من المشرفين ؟ مالذي تنتظره من الإدارة ؟
- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..


" المشرفين  "

- بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف  منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 
؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
 - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
 - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
- ما مدى التزامك بالقوانين الخاصة بالمشرفين ؟ - هل تواجه صعوبة في التعاون بينك وبين الإدارة ؟
- وما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين الآخرين ؟
- ما مدى تأثيرك على قسمك ؟
- ما الذي اختلف على القسم بعد أخذك للأشراف ؟
- ما هي أبرز بصماتك في قسمك ؟
 - ما الذي تنتظره من الأعضاء في قسمك ؟
- هل حاولت ان تتجه إلى الأعضاء – ادارة مشرفين اعضاء – لتحسين حال قسمك وتنشيطة من خلال افكار إبداعية حصرية جديدة إذا كان نعم أين النتائج ؟
- برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟
 - هل لوجود بعض المشرفين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟
- هل يرتبط تواجدك وتفاعلك بوجود باقي الإداريين أو المشرفين أو الأعضاء ؟ إذا كان لا فأين أنت من الغياب ؟و إذا كان نعم لماذا يرتبط وجودك بوجود غيرك .. فكيف سنخلق التفاعل إذا اعتمد وجودنا على الغير .
-       وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء .. 

" الأعضاء "

- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
- ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
- ما الذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ 
- ماذا قدمت للمنتدى وماذا قدم هو لك ؟
- لو حدث خلاف بينك و بين أحد المشرفين أو الإداريين ، كيف ستتصرف .. هل ستغادر المنتدى أما ماذا ؟
- قيم تعامل الإدارة مع الأعضاء ، المشرفين مع الأعضاء ؟ إلى أي مدى ترى بأن الأعضاء بحاجة إلى تحفيز وتشجيع من الإدارة والمشرفين ؟
- هل تلاحظ بأن هنالك تميز سلبي أو إيجابي لأحد الأعضاء وتفضيل عضو على آخر
 - هل تجد بان طاقم الإدارة والمشرفين قادر على النهوض بالمنتدى بالفترة الحالية ؟
 - وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..


 في النهاية لن أعدكم بأي تغيرات
 أنا فقد اود رؤية آراكم ومقترحاتكم 
ولكن أنتظر منكم أن تطبقو أقوالكم وتترجموها إلى افعال .. فقد رأينا أقوالكم من قبل لعدة مرات ولكن للآن لم نرى أي تطبيق و أي نتائج

لا تنتظروا بادرة التغيير من أي شخص ، فالتغيير يبدأ من النفس أبدوأ بأنفسكم ولا ترمو اللوم على أحد فكلنا سواسية هنا و لكل منا دوره ولا يعتمد وجود أحدنا على وجود الآخر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اول إشي بحيكي من كل قلبي دموع عالموضوع الازم بالوقت هذا للمنتدى . 


- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 


اهم قوة بالمنتدى علاقه الاعضاء والمشرفين والادراة خارف شاشه الحاسوب والعالم الالكتروني للحياة الواقعية وهي الاهم برأييي . 

نقطه الضعف الوحيد بمنتدنا برأيي الشخصي الممل من بعض المواضيع الغير فعال وبتحسس الواحد او القارئ بروح المتابعه والنشاط الذهني . 



- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 

التقييم الذاتي بالعفل هذا المطلوب والاصلاح من عند الشخص  نفسه بس . 
- ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
بصراحة حاليا انا شخصيا معدوم من المنتدى بسس شغلي واضاعي الشخصيه بس اتمنى الرجوع بالقوة للقسم نحبك يا اردن . 
- ما الذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ 
الشوق ..................... المتابعه ....................................و الاحترام المتابادل . 
- ماذا قدمت للمنتدى وماذا قدم هو لك ؟
المنتدى قدم الي كثير أشياء بس انا مقصر بالمنتدى لآسف . 
- لو حدث خلاف بينك و بين أحد المشرفين أو الإداريين ، كيف ستتصرف .. هل ستغادر المنتدى أما ماذا ؟
انا مشاكلي كثير بالمنتدى بتقدرو تحكو غيابي سبب لحل هذي المشاكل بالفعل بس رح احل الامور  . 
- قيم تعامل الإدارة مع الأعضاء ، المشرفين مع الأعضاء ؟ إلى أي مدى ترى بأن الأعضاء بحاجة إلى تحفيز وتشجيع من الإدارة والمشرفين ؟
التعامل كويسه بنسبه 75% نسيبا . 
- هل تلاحظ بأن هنالك تميز سلبي أو إيجابي لأحد الأعضاء وتفضيل عضو على آخر
نعم . 
- هل تجد بان طاقم الإدارة والمشرفين قادر على النهوض بالمنتدى بالفترة الحالية ؟
بصراحة اه ويجب التغيير بسرعة القصوة 
- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..

المنتدى أسرتنا الثانيه لازم نتفاهم ونتكاتف للمصلحة المنتدى والنهوض به من الجديد .

----------


## shams spring

*" المشرفين "

- بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 
لا طبعا لانه انا بحب المنتدى والي بيربطني فيه محبة قبل ما يكون مسؤولية ...لكن مسؤوليتي كمشرفة بتدعم محبتي لاله وبالتالي بتجبرني على التواجد لاكبر قدر ممكن حتى في الاوقات يلي بكون مشغولة فيها ...بتواجد بصمت وبتابع بصمت ... 

 ؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
اكيد لا ...كتير حابه انه انمي ادائي واتواجد لساعات اكتر واقدم عطاء كبير للمنتدى لكن اوقات الظروف ما بتسمح بهالشي ..لكني رح اسعى دائما الى الافضل والعطاء الاكبــر ... انا طماعة في المنتدى وابدا مش قنوعة

 - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
الادارة  غائبة بشكل تام انا بالنسبة الي الادارة هي دموع الغصون ...فقط لا غير

 - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
حاولنا كتير ... بس يبدو انه الركود يلي صايب المنتدى هالايام بدو تعاون مش بس من الادراة لازم  من الاعضاء والمشرفين كمان
...وادراي واحد فقط لا يكفي لتطوير المنتدى ... هدوء واميرة والوسادة لازم يرجعوا

 - ما مدى التزامك بالقوانين الخاصة بالمشرفين ؟ - هل تواجه صعوبة في التعاون بينك وبين الإدارة ؟
انا ملتزمة قدر الامكان والظروف ...وما في صعوبة بالتعاون مع الادارة بالعكس علاقتنا رائعة

 - وما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين الآخرين ؟
ليش وينهم؟؟ في غيرنا انا وصديقة  ؟؟؟؟

 - ما مدى تأثيرك على قسمك ؟
قوي بمسار النقاش وانا بحب اوجه شكر لمحمد العزام يلي اله اثر كبير في قسمي وادخل التفاعل اله بطريقة راائعة شكرا محمد 

 - ما الذي اختلف على القسم بعد أخذك للأشراف ؟
اكبر تأثير كان في النقاش الجدي وهالشي بمساعدة محمد العزام 

 - ما هي أبرز بصماتك في قسمك ؟
لسا ما شي بصمته قوية ان شاء الله ناوية اطرح شي مميز في الايام القدامة 

 - ما الذي تنتظره من الأعضاء في قسمك ؟
بدي منهم يتفاعلو اكتر في نقاشاتنا وانا بركز على النقاش لانه هو المجال الاسمى لاظهار شخصية العضو وابرازها في المنتدى والتعرف على اهم المشكلات الاجتماعية التي تواجهنا 
يعني بمعنى اخر ...هو الطريق للانخراط بالمجتمع ...يعني بندخل بصلب الواقع 
فجد يا ريت لو الاعضاء يتفاعلو معنا اكتر 

 - هل حاولت ان تتجه إلى الأعضاء – ادارة مشرفين اعضاء – لتحسين حال قسمك وتنشيطة من خلال افكار إبداعية حصرية جديدة إذا كان نعم أين النتائج ؟
لا لانه حاليا في اكتر من مواضيع تفاعلية في المنتدى العام ... وهيك ويادوبهم متفاعلين كيف لو كانو اكتر...!!
بس ان شاء الله بس ترجع روح الحياة للمنتدى رح نحاول نطلع بموضوع تفاعلي في المنتدى العام

 - برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟
مممم حسب الشخص وحسب اثرة في المنتدى .

 - هل لوجود بعض المشرفين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟
اكيد ..هاد من اكبر مشاكل المنتدى ...يعني لو انهم متواجدين كان بيقدر واحد يغطي ع ظروف غياب الاخر ...لانه ي طبيعي انه كل مشرف يتعرض لظروف تبعدة عن المنتدى فلازم المشرف التاني يغطي عليه وهاد للاسف مش موجود ..!!

 - هل يرتبط تواجدك وتفاعلك بوجود باقي الإداريين أو المشرفين أو الأعضاء ؟ إذا كان لا فأين أنت من الغياب ؟و إذا كان نعم لماذا يرتبط وجودك بوجود غيرك .. فكيف سنخلق التفاعل إذا اعتمد وجودنا على الغير .
اكيــد لا ... انا لما بتواجد واكون فاضية بحاول افعل المنتدى قدر الامكان لككن شيء طبيعي لما يكون فيه كمان مشرفين وادارين رح يزيد من تفاعلي في المنتدى ..لو كل واحد استنى التاني ليتفاعل كان خرب المنتىد من زمان ...لازم كل واحد يكون مبادر 
 - وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..
الادراة......  وجهوا الشكر لدموع الغصون ... هي بحاجة للدعم منكم ... بحسس الضغظ والمسؤولية عليها كبيرة ... هي اكيد قدها بس لازم تتعاونو معها وتعيدو الحياة للمنتدى ...الظروف فترة وبتمضى مش ع طول ...!!!!!!!!
المشرفين ... انتو عليكم مسؤولية فأين انتم منها...!! اقسامكم بحاجتكم ... لازم ترجعولها 

االاعضاء ...انخرطو في المنتدى اكتر وبشكل اسرع ...حاولو تساعدونا بانو نعيد روح المنتدى التفاعلية من جديد ...نحنا بشر وبتواجهنا ظروف ... لكن بكون اثرها اخف لو اتعاونا ... !!!

في النهايــة .... كلمة الشكر اقل كلمة بوجها الك 
شكرا دموع ...شكرا دموع*

----------


## محمد العزام

- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
نقاط القوة ....وجود خامات ممتازة وعقول نيرة في المنتدى 
الضعف ...عدم التواجد 

- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
الاعضاء بيرتبط اكيد  بالمشاركة من خلال الرد على المواضيع وتنزيل المواضيع ...المتابعة لامور المنتدى ...حث الاخرين من الاصدقاء والاقارب على المشاركة بالمنتدى ...والكثير الكثير 

- ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
مقتصرة على بعض الاقسام ...اكثر شي المنتدى العام والمنتدى السياسي 

- ما الذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ 
حاليا مابنتظر اشي بالمرة ....

- ماذا قدمت للمنتدى وماذا قدم هو لك ؟
قدمت له كتاباتي  وقدمت له الكثير من افكاري التي كانت سرا من اسرار حياتي ..اعتبرته الملجا الوحدي لافضفض هالشي 
المنتدى قدم لي التعرف على اشخاص اسفدت منهم كثير واتعلمت دروس منهم بحياتي 

- لو حدث خلاف بينك و بين أحد المشرفين أو الإداريين ، كيف ستتصرف .. هل ستغادر المنتدى أما ماذا ؟
بتصرف بعقلانية ...لانو الانسحاب هو بحد ذاته ضعف عند العضو المنسحب وبالاحرى جبان ...تعامل بجدية وعقلانية وتفكير والا لاتستحق ان تكون انسانا 

- قيم تعامل الإدارة مع الأعضاء ، المشرفين مع الأعضاء ؟ إلى أي مدى ترى بأن الأعضاء بحاجة إلى تحفيز وتشجيع من الإدارة والمشرفين ؟
الادارة بشخص حسان فقط  مع الاعضاء ...0%
المشرفين مع الاعضاء ...بعض المشرفين بحترمهم وبقدرهم وغير هيك طبعا لا يعني تقييم عادي 40 %

- هل تلاحظ بأن هنالك تميز سلبي أو إيجابي لأحد الأعضاء وتفضيل عضو على آخر
كل عضو اي حد بينحاز الالو بكون من ورا انو هالعضو اثبت جدارته بالمنتدى غير هيك مالاحظت شي من التميز العابر 

- هل تجد بان طاقم الإدارة والمشرفين قادر على النهوض بالمنتدى بالفترة الحالية ؟
نعم وبشكل كبير 

- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..
الادارة ....خلص بكفي تلاعب بالاعضاء ...بدكم منتدى وتكونوا مدراء عليه لازم تتواجدوا غير هيك مابيطلعلكم تتحكموا بحد بالمنتدى ...
المشرفين ..كثير منكم مقصر بواجباته بالاقسام ..التزم المنتدى اللي تابع لالك والا اعترف بانك ضعيف على المتابعة 
الاعضاء ...يمكن مابلومكم كثير لانكم مالقيتوا اهتمام من الادارة بالمرة

----------


## Sc®ipt

*- بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف؟
بتمنى ينسحب الإشراف مني و طلبت هالطلب اكتر من مرة
- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
**---
- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
**---
- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
**لا**
- ما مدى التزامك بالقوانين الخاصة بالمشرفين ؟ - هل تواجه صعوبة في التعاون بينك وبين الإدارة ؟
**كنت ملتزم
- وما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين الآخرين ؟
**0%
- ما مدى تأثيرك على قسمك ؟
**0%
- ما الذي اختلف على القسم بعد أخذك للأشراف ؟
**0%
- ما هي أبرز بصماتك في قسمك ؟
**ولا اشي
- ما الذي تنتظره من الأعضاء في قسمك ؟
**كمان ولا اشي
- هل حاولت ان تتجه إلى الأعضاء – ادارة مشرفين اعضاء – لتحسين حال قسمك وتنشيطة من خلال افكار إبداعية حصرية جديدة إذا كان نعم أين النتائج ؟
**لا
- برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟
**اه
- هل لوجود بعض المشرفين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟
**ما بعرف
- هل يرتبط تواجدك وتفاعلك بوجود باقي الإداريين أو المشرفين أو الأعضاء ؟ إذا كان لا فأين أنت من الغياب ؟و إذا كان نعم لماذا يرتبط وجودك بوجود غيرك .. فكيف سنخلق التفاعل إذا اعتمد وجودنا على الغير .
**لا
- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..
**الإدارة : بتمنى سحب الإشراف مني ..
*

----------


## (dodo)

" الأعضاء "


- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
مافي نقاط قوة والضعف ـــــــ
- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
بمشاركاتهم الفعالة وبمواضيعهم اللي بنزلوها  
- ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
مش كثير 
- ما الذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ 
انو يكون في حركة كثير بصراحة انا بشوف اغلب الحركة على قسم الحانة وفي اقسام نادر لما نلاقي فيها حركة !
- ماذا قدمت للمنتدى وماذا قدم هو لك ؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
- لو حدث خلاف بينك و بين أحد المشرفين أو الإداريين ، كيف ستتصرف .. هل ستغادر المنتدى أما ماذا ؟
الحمدلله مافي من هالحكي عندي ولو صار بحل الموضوع وبواجه عادي اما اني اغادر لاء 
- قيم تعامل الإدارة مع الأعضاء ، المشرفين مع الأعضاء ؟ إلى أي مدى ترى بأن الأعضاء بحاجة إلى تحفيز وتشجيع من الإدارة والمشرفين ؟
مش عارفة هسا بالاول لما يكونو الادرايين متواجدين هون ما بحس في تفاعل مع الاداريين ولاعضاء طبعا باستثناء دموع ماشاءالله عليها تتميز بنشاطها 
- هل تلاحظ بأن هنالك تميز سلبي أو إيجابي لأحد الأعضاء وتفضيل عضو على آخر
لالالالالالالالا
- هل تجد بان طاقم الإدارة والمشرفين قادر على النهوض بالمنتدى بالفترة الحالية ؟
مش عارفة عنهم 
- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..
        الادارة : ياريت تتواجدو على طول بالمنتدى وتشوفو شوفي وشو الخباره !
المشرفين : كمان ياريت لويتفقدوالاقسام اللي مشرفين عليها
  الاعضاء : يتفاعلو اكثر ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

_
_
_- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
اهم نقاط الضعف واساسها غياب اغلب الاعضاء عن المنتدى وبشكل متكرر
اما بالنسبة لنقاط القوة  هي  المواضيع التي تطرح قيمة ومفيدة وفي تفاعل فيها في اغلب الاحيان

_
_- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
عدم الغياب عن المنتدى
المشاركة في المواضيع المطروحة


_
_- ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
جيد_
_- ما الذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ 
......._
_- ماذا قدمت للمنتدى وماذا قدم هو لك ؟
يمكن قدمت له القليل
ولكن هو قدم لي الكثير_
_- لو حدث خلاف بينك و بين أحد المشرفين أو الإداريين ، كيف ستتصرف .. هل ستغادر المنتدى أما ماذا ؟
لا  /  اتصرف  بالمواجهة ومناقشة ما هو سبب الخلاف_
_- قيم تعامل الإدارة مع الأعضاء ، المشرفين مع الأعضاء ؟ إلى أي مدى ترى بأن الأعضاء بحاجة إلى تحفيز وتشجيع من الإدارة والمشرفين ؟
جيد ال جيد جدا_
_- هل تلاحظ بأن هنالك تميز سلبي أو إيجابي لأحد الأعضاء وتفضيل عضو على آخر
لا كل عضو هو الذي يميز نفسه بتواجده في المنتدى_
_- هل تجد بان طاقم الإدارة والمشرفين قادر على النهوض بالمنتدى بالفترة الحالية ؟
نعم_ 
_- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..

الادارة .......  ضلكم زورونا شاركونا حاورونا شوي
المشرفين..........  اعملوا على تطوير وتحسين الاقسام
_الاعضاء............ الاغلب كويسين ما شاء الله عليهم بس لو يزيدوا تفاعلهم شوي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> اول إشي بحيكي من كل قلبي دموع عالموضوع الازم بالوقت هذا للمنتدى . 
> 
> 
> - برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
> 
> 
> اهم قوة بالمنتدى علاقه الاعضاء والمشرفين والادراة خارف شاشه الحاسوب والعالم الالكتروني للحياة الواقعية وهي الاهم برأييي . 
> 
> نقطه الضعف الوحيد بمنتدنا برأيي الشخصي الممل من بعض المواضيع الغير فعال وبتحسس الواحد او القارئ بروح المتابعه والنشاط الذهني . 
> ...


مشكور " تحية عسكرية " على المرور والصراحة المطلقة والمشاركة المميزة 
بتمنى ما يطول غيابك وام يكون سبب غيابك أي خلاف أكيد كلنا اخوة وطبيعي ينوجد بعض الاختلاف بالتفكير والرأي لكن مابفسد من الود و لقاء الأرواح الطيبة أمثالكم ، هلا برأيي المفروض يكون أساس تعامل الأعضاء مع بعضهم داخل المنتدى على اساس واحد هو اللقاء الفكري بغض النظر عن المعرفة الشخصية خارج المنتدى ، لأنه المتضرر الوحيد بالنهاية هو المنتدى 
بكرر شكري لالك

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *" المشرفين "
> 
> - بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 
> لا طبعا لانه انا بحب المنتدى والي بيربطني فيه محبة قبل ما يكون مسؤولية ...لكن مسؤوليتي كمشرفة بتدعم محبتي لاله وبالتالي بتجبرني على التواجد لاكبر قدر ممكن حتى في الاوقات يلي بكون مشغولة فيها ...بتواجد بصمت وبتابع بصمت ... 
> 
>  ؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
> اكيد لا ...كتير حابه انه انمي ادائي واتواجد لساعات اكتر واقدم عطاء كبير للمنتدى لكن اوقات الظروف ما بتسمح بهالشي ..لكني رح اسعى دائما الى الافضل والعطاء الاكبــر ... انا طماعة في المنتدى وابدا مش قنوعة
> 
>  - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
> ...


رأي جميل جداً شمس و صراحه مطلقة 
ركزتِ على مفاصل حساسة جداً ولكن كما ذكرت فإن التغيير يبدأ من النفس لو كل عضو شاف وين نقاط قوته وركز عليها كان من زمان تحسن الوضع مافينا ننكر كمان تقصير المشرفين بشكل عام في اقسامهم للآن ما شفنا مشرف مميز بقسمه ولا شفنا متابعة من الإدارة 
بشكرك كتير على التعليق الجميل

----------


## دموع الغصون

> - برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
> نقاط القوة ....وجود خامات ممتازة وعقول نيرة في المنتدى 
> الضعف ...عدم التواجد 
> 
> - ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
> الاعضاء بيرتبط اكيد  بالمشاركة من خلال الرد على المواضيع وتنزيل المواضيع ...المتابعة لامور المنتدى ...حث الاخرين من الاصدقاء والاقارب على المشاركة بالمنتدى ...والكثير الكثير 
> 
> - ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
> مقتصرة على بعض الاقسام ...اكثر شي المنتدى العام والمنتدى السياسي 
> ...



تعليق جميل جداً ، حكيك بفش الغل شوي 
حلو هيك نكون واثقين من عطاءنا ونقيم الوضع بكل مضوعية وشفافية وصدق 
المتضرر الوحيد من هالموضوع الأعضاء لأنهم عم يعطو ويعطو لكن دون نتائج ملموسة ، هالمكان عالم افتراضي مافي مناصب ولا نتائج ملموسه لكن النتائج بتكون مكتسبة و يلي بستفيد فعلا هو العضو يلي بتواجد وبتابع لأنه بكل مشاركة رح يتعلم شي جديد مهما كان حجمه 
تعليقك رائع

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *- بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف؟
> بتمنى ينسحب الإشراف مني و طلبت هالطلب اكتر من مرة
> - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
> **---
> - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
> **---
> - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
> **لا**
> - ما مدى التزامك بالقوانين الخاصة بالمشرفين ؟ - هل تواجه صعوبة في التعاون بينك وبين الإدارة ؟
> ...


يعني انا مبسوطة من ردك وتفاعلك بغض النظر شو محتوى ردك
 لكن بمجرد ما نشوف مشاركة لسكربت من بعد غياب أشهر فهو انجاز هي أولاً 
تانياً بما انك متل ما عم تحكي طلبت سحب الاشراف منك لأكتر من مره هل هو برأيك سببه المنتدى أو شي شخصي ما بهمنا كتير نعرف التفاصيل بقدر ما نعرف وين الغلط بما يخص المنتدى فقط ولا يهمنا أي خصوصيات 
أما بالنسبه لـ توقف المنتدى على شخص معين .. مو فاهمتها !! يتوقف بنظرك أنت يعني أنت بنظرك توقف على خروج أحد الأعضاء لهيك سكربت بطل يشارك وبطلب سحب الاشراف أم أنها مجرد نظرة عامة 
سبق وذكرت لكم في بداية الموضوع لن أعد بالتغيير بل هي مجرد معرفة آراكم ووجهات نظركم حول حال المنتدى وواقعه بصفتي عضوة لا إدارة

----------


## دموع الغصون

> " الأعضاء "
> 
> 
> - برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
> مافي نقاط قوة والضعف ـــــــ
> - ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
> بمشاركاتهم الفعالة وبمواضيعهم اللي بنزلوها  
> - ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟
> مش كثير 
> ...


كيف يا دودو مافي نقاط قوة مستحيل لكان كيف قدر المنتدى يصمد ويستمر 6 سنوات بمجرد وجود أعضاء مميزين بعقولهم هي أكبر نقطة قوة  اما نقاط الضعف ما بننكر كلنا انه في ضعف لهيك حبيت اعرف شو رأيكم بهالمجال 
بضم صوتي لصوتك بتواجد الإداة وتفاعل الأعضاء و المشرفين الكرام يتفقدو اقسامهم هم قادرين لكنهم مقصرين بعض الشي 
انبسطت بوجودكِ دودو

----------


## دموع الغصون

> _
> _
> _- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟ 
> اهم نقاط الضعف واساسها غياب اغلب الاعضاء عن المنتدى وبشكل متكرر
> اما بالنسبة لنقاط القوة  هي  المواضيع التي تطرح قيمة ومفيدة وفي تفاعل فيها في اغلب الاحيان
> 
> _
> _- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟ 
> عدم الغياب عن المنتدى
> ...


بشكرك كتير روان على التعليق والمشاركة الجميلة 
ركزتِ على مجموعة نقاط مهمة وحساسة تقريباً نظرتك كانت ايجابية للمنتدى 
راق لي كثيراً مرورك و مشاركتكِ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

- بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 
اكيد رح اكمل لانه كنت من البدايه عضو

؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
الصراحه مو راضيه عن ادائي هون

- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
الصراحه لا وبشده

- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
لم اتعاون مع اي احد لانه الاغلب هون غايبين ..

- ما مدى التزامك بالقوانين الخاصة بالمشرفين ؟ - هل تواجه صعوبة في التعاون بينك وبين الإدارة ؟
ملتزمه ...

- وما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين الآخرين ؟
مافي مواضيع محدده لحتى نتعاون يعني بشعر انه الاغلب هون يشتغل لوحده


- ما مدى تأثيرك على قسمك ؟
مأثره فيه بالعقل 

- ما الذي اختلف على القسم بعد أخذك للأشراف ؟
اني انزل فيه مواضيع لاني قبل ما استلمه كنت خفيف انزل فيه

- ما هي أبرز بصماتك في قسمك ؟
مواضيع محدده ويمكن بالنسبه لغيري مو شي مهم

- ما الذي تنتظره من الأعضاء في قسمك ؟
الاهتمام اكثر

- هل حاولت ان تتجه إلى الأعضاء – ادارة مشرفين اعضاء – لتحسين حال قسمك وتنشيطة من خلال افكار إبداعية حصرية جديدة إذا كان نعم أين النتائج ؟
انا بالنسبه الي حبيت احسن المنتدى كـ ك وليس قسمي بالصفه الخاصه
لكن غياب بعض الاعضاء اثر كثير

- برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟
اكيد

- هل لوجود بعض المشرفين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟
وبشكل كبير 

- هل يرتبط تواجدك وتفاعلك بوجود باقي الإداريين أو المشرفين أو الأعضاء ؟ إذا كان لا فأين أنت من الغياب ؟و إذا كان نعم لماذا يرتبط وجودك بوجود غيرك .. فكيف سنخلق التفاعل إذا اعتمد وجودنا على الغير ..

بدك توجهي هالسؤال لغيري بس ما بتوقع غيابي او حضوري بأثر..

- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة .. اتمنى حضوركم بالسرعه الممكنه
 المشرفين .. وجودكم له طعم خاص فلا تحرموا المنتدى من ذلك ..
 الأعضاء .. اعملوا بجد فربما كنتم على طريق الاشراف


يسلموا دموع ,, :SnipeR (69):

----------


## Mr_HelL

- برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟

نقاط القوة : اغلب الاعضاء يعرفون بعض ودايما مع بعض وهاد شي كتير منيح بالنسبة للمنتديات الثانية الي اغلبها ما بعرفو بعض وبعتمدو على التسجيل بس 
نقاط الضعف بالمنتدى : عدم التواجد في اوقات معينة مثل وقت الظهر يعني ما بشوف غير 2 او 3 بالكثير ومرات ولا حدا وغير هيك انا شايف انو ما في مواضيع متميزة ومتجددة يعني اغلب الاعضاء بكونو عم بردو ع مواضيع وما بنزلو مواضيع 
ولازم تنزلو مواضيع الطلب عليها كثير والناس بتبحث عنها مثل الالعاب يعني انا شايف بمنتدى الالعاب انو بشهر 11-2011
اخر رد واخر موضوع غير موضوعي المثبت يعني في منتديات كثيرة لازم تتحرك منتدى البرامج اغلب الناس بدورو على برامج وانا شايف انو في ضعف بالمنتديات المتحركة دايما والي الناس بدور عليها 

- ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟

بالنسبة للأعضاء اغلب الاعضاء يلي بفوتو ع المنتدى بكونو عم بدورو شو في جديد بالمنتدى الا اذا كان هالعضو الي بالمنتدى بعرفوه ومعطينو اهتمام وبشوفو مواضيعو وبردو عليها وبحسسوه انو هو صاحب المنتدى وهو مواضيعو مميزة فـ لازم المشرفين والادارين يتفاعلو اكثر خاصة مع الاعضاء الجدد 

- ما مدى تأثيرك على الأقسام ؟

انا بالنسبة لألي فهمت دموع كيف وضعي

- ما الذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟

بنتظر اني اتعرف على الكل ويكون الي اصدقاء انا كـ عضو بحب اني افوت اشوف اصدقاء لألي اشوف مشرفين واداريين مهتمين بمواضيعي وللأسف هاد الشي بالمنتدى مش موجود

- ماذا قدمت للمنتدى وماذا قدم هو لك ؟

بحاول اني اقدم للمنتدى مع انو وضعي ما بسمحلي بس راح احاول اني اقدم اشي يستفيد منو الكل وقدملي مجموعة اصدقاء مشالله عليهم بفتخر بكل واحد اني احكي هالشخص صديقي

- لو حدث خلاف بينك و بين أحد المشرفين أو الإداريين ، كيف ستتصرف .. هل ستغادر المنتدى أما ماذا ؟

اكيد ما بغادر لأنو انا دخولي ع المنتدى مش عشان شخص ومش عشان اداري بالعكس انا داخل اتعرف على كل الي موجودين بالمنتدى مش داخل عشان والله شخص صاحبي وشخص صديقي بالعكس راح اشوف وين المشكلة الي صارت واحاول احلها واذا ما انحلت وكان الحق ع المشرف او الاداري راح ابعث هاي المشكلة لأداري غيرو او صاحب المنتدى

- قيم تعامل الإدارة مع الأعضاء ، المشرفين مع الأعضاء ؟ إلى أي مدى ترى بأن الأعضاء بحاجة إلى تحفيز وتشجيع من الإدارة والمشرفين ؟


100% والباقي عندكم
- هل تلاحظ بأن هنالك تميز سلبي أو إيجابي لأحد الأعضاء وتفضيل عضو على آخر

تميز سلبي للأعضاء الجدد وتميز ايجابي للعضو الي بشارك - "انتو كـ مشرفين واداريين لازم تكونو مع الاعضاء الجدد ولازم تحفزوهم اكثر لأنو العضو القديم بالمنتدى خلص هاد صار منا وفينا اما العضو الجديد بأي لحظة ممكن يترك المنتدى ويحكي شو بدي بهالمنتدى الي لا مشرفين ولا اداريين ولا حتى اعضاء قدامى بعبروني لا بمواضيعي وولا بشي 

- هل تجد بان طاقم الإدارة والمشرفين قادر على النهوض بالمنتدى بالفترة الحالية ؟

اكيد لأنو لو ما كان قادر على هالشي كان المنتدى من الاول كان منتدى فاشل وما حد دخلو بس هي الفترة اتوقع هي فتره خمول يمكن لأنو كل واحد مشغول بمشاغلو او عندو ظروف 

- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..

الادارة : حطو مشرفين حتى لو كانو مشرفين زيادة بس يكونو بحركو المنتدى اكثر من هيك بحيث انو لو غاب مشرف يكون في شخص بساعدو
اهتمو بالاعضاء الجدد

المشرفين : اهتمو بالاعضاء الجدد كمان

الاعضاء : حاولو تزيدو مواضيعكم ومشاركاتكم وما تتركو المنتدى حتى لو بعض مشاركاتك ومواضيعك ما كانت مميزة وما كان عليها ردود

"بتمنى ما حد يزعل مني بس انا شايف المنتدى بتراجع للخلف واذا استمريتو بهالنهج هاد راح يفشل المنتدى "

----------


## دموع الغصون

> - بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 
> اكيد رح اكمل لانه كنت من البدايه عضو
> 
> ؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
> الصراحه مو راضيه عن ادائي هون
> 
> - أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
> الصراحه لا وبشده
> 
> ...


مشكورة صديقة على المرور والاجابة 
لكن في كم تعليق على تعليقك 
هلا كيف ما في تعاون بين المشرفين فيما بينهم والإدارة والمشرفين مع وجود قسم خاص للمشرفين و موضوع السادة المشرفين لتحديد سير العمل والاتفاق على اهم الاسس ، هي فرصه منيحه لادعو المشرفين للمشاركة بقسمهم ومتابعته ، انا شخصياُ تلات مرات حكيت معكو في وماشفت اي تفاعل من بعض المشرفين شو السبب الخطأ برأيك .. فسريلي كيف بتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين .. هل وجودكِ مرتبط بوجود هذا الشخص أما ماذا .. ليه عم تحكيل انه غيابك وجودك ما بأثر فسريلنا ياها مو فاهمه 
أما بالنسبه لمواضيعك بقسمك وبكل الأقسام بحملو رسالة سامية و بعملو تفاعل
بشكرك كتير وبنتظر توضيحك وانبسطت كتير بحضورك و بتميزك

----------


## دموع الغصون

> - برأيك ما هي أهم نقاط القوة والضعف بالمنتدى؟
> 
> نقاط القوة : اغلب الاعضاء يعرفون بعض ودايما مع بعض وهاد شي كتير منيح بالنسبة للمنتديات الثانية الي اغلبها ما بعرفو بعض وبعتمدو على التسجيل بس 
> نقاط الضعف بالمنتدى : عدم التواجد في اوقات معينة مثل وقت الظهر يعني ما بشوف غير 2 او 3 بالكثير ومرات ولا حدا وغير هيك انا شايف انو ما في مواضيع متميزة ومتجددة يعني اغلب الاعضاء بكونو عم بردو ع مواضيع وما بنزلو مواضيع 
> ولازم تنزلو مواضيع الطلب عليها كثير والناس بتبحث عنها مثل الالعاب يعني انا شايف بمنتدى الالعاب انو بشهر 11-2011
> اخر رد واخر موضوع غير موضوعي المثبت يعني في منتديات كثيرة لازم تتحرك منتدى البرامج اغلب الناس بدورو على برامج وانا شايف انو في ضعف بالمنتديات المتحركة دايما والي الناس بدور عليها 
> 
> - ما هو دور الأعضاء في تنشيط المنتدى ؟
> 
> ...


معلش رح علق شوي ورح خالفك الرأي برأيي المعرفة الشخصية أثرت سلباً على المنتدى وماكانت نقطة ايجابية إذا كنت تقصد هنا بالمعرفة الشخصية المعرفة الفكرية والعقلية والتوافق الروحي فأنا معك 100% غير هيك انا ضد رأيك أما التواجد بوقت الظهر فهالوقت كتير صعب لأنه الأغلب يا بشتغل يا بدرس فصعب كتير يتواجد بهيك وقت 
بالنسبه لتنشيط الأقسام يلي حكيت عنهم فبحكيلك معك حق لكن مو كل الأعضاء اهتمامهم بهيك اقسام فطبيعي يكونو نايمين لكن الخطأ انه مافي تنشيط يعني لازم ندخل لمجالات غير اهتمامنا من باب المعرفة فلو هالأقسام من ضمن اهتمامك و شفنا باقة مميزة من المواضيع المميزة بالأقسام يلي ذكرتها وكنت حاول تابع معك لكن بدنا تفاعل اكتر 
بشكرك كتير على رأيك و تقييمك نظرتك كانت شمولية وواقعية وركزت على حال المنتدى بشكل موضوعي وحيادي 
بتمنى كلنا نبدأ من نفسنا ونغير للأفضل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

" المشرفين "

- بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 

أكيد بكمل .. لانو انا ما بدور عـ مناصب او مراكز مهمة .. إحنا هون موجودين لخدمة المنتدى ولحتى نتميز بأفكارنا و أرائنا و لحتى نرتقي بحوارنا .

؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
راضي عن الاداء بنسبة 60 % .. والسبب لانو ما فيه إهتمام و تفاعل بقسم نحبك يا اردن من قبل الإدارة ولا من الاعضاء .. إلا من رحم ربي ( يعني عدد قليل بتفاعل بالقسم عندي ) وبالطريقة هاي , أنا أعتقد انها بتقتل روح الإبداع و التفاعل في صاحب الموضوع وصاحب الفكرة 
يعني إذا انا كنت صاحب فكرة ,, وما لقيت تفاعل من الاعضاء مره على مره روح الإبداع بموت داخل الشخص  

- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
لا والله مش راضي .. بدنا أكثر من هيك 

- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
لا ما حاولت .. والسبب أنو انا مش شايف إهتمام ولو بنسبة 1% من الإدارة 

- ما مدى التزامك بالقوانين الخاصة بالمشرفين ؟ - هل تواجه صعوبة في التعاون بينك وبين الإدارة ؟
اي قوانين بتحكي عنها .. ليش يلي نظم القوانين .. موجود معنا وبتعاون معنا وبتفاعل معنا ..؟؟؟

- وما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين الآخرين ؟
والله و الحمد لله .. كل المشرفين و المشرفات مثل اخواني .. و انا موجود هون لخدمة  الاخرين .. و اي شي بقدر اساعدكم فيه انا جاهز 

- ما مدى تأثيرك على قسمك ؟
والله بحاول أبدع و أتميز .. لكن التميز ينحصر على مجال معين ومحدد .

- ما الذي اختلف على القسم بعد أخذك للأشراف ؟
هاد السؤال .. جوابة عليكم ... إنتوا شو حسيتوا بالقسم هل تغير القسم بعد ما اخذت الإشراف ..؟؟

- ما هي أبرز بصماتك في قسمك ؟

بصمات بسيطة جدا .. وبالكاد تذكر 

- ما الذي تنتظره من الأعضاء في قسمك ؟
انتظر منهم أن يتفاعلوا بشكل أكثر و أكبر .. لان هذا القسم .. هو قسم وطني اردني  فهو يتلمس إحتياجتهم .. ولأن الاردن وطننا .. لازم ان نعطيه أكثر مما يستحق .

- هل حاولت ان تتجه إلى الأعضاء – ادارة مشرفين اعضاء – لتحسين حال قسمك وتنشيطة من خلال افكار إبداعية حصرية جديدة إذا كان نعم أين النتائج ؟
لا والله ما حاولت .. الفتره هاي مشغول شوي .. بس ايد وحده مستحيل تصفق .. بدنا همتكم بالقسم .. ولنقل بصوت واحد و عالي  نحبك يا اردن 

- برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟
لا طبعاً

- هل لوجود بعض المشرفين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟

اكيد

- هل يرتبط تواجدك وتفاعلك بوجود باقي الإداريين أو المشرفين أو الأعضاء ؟ إذا كان لا فأين أنت من الغياب ؟و إذا كان نعم لماذا يرتبط وجودك بوجود غيرك .. فكيف سنخلق التفاعل إذا اعتمد وجودنا على الغير .

لا يرتبط وجودي هنا في المنتدى بشخص معين .. انا موجود بالمنتدى تقريباً كل يومين بدخل وبتصفح المنتدى .. وبتفاعل معكم .

- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..

الإدارة : شكرا لكم .. ونريد منكم الظهور و النقاش ولو بكلمة .

المشرفين : ( انا اول واحد ) بكفي غياب وبكفي خمول بدنا منكم شغلات كثيرة لحتى يعود المنتدى لوضعة الطبيعي .

الأعضاء : نشكركم على المشاركة و على المجهود الكبير الذي يتقومون به هنا في المنتدى .. فنحن منكم و انتم منّا .. فنحن قبل أن نكون مشرفين بنقى أعضاء حالنا كـ حالكم .

كلمة أخيره ,,

:: دموع الغصون ::

أود أن أشكرك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة منكـِ , وكما تعلمين يا سيدتي نحن هنا نمثل الأسرة الواحده المتعاونه و المتحابة , نحن نتلمس في كل يوم واقع و حال المنتدى ونتألم على هذا الوضع الراهن وفي هذه الظروف والتي من الممكن أن تكون صعبة بعض الشيء , وأيضاً نريد أن نلتمس العذر للجميع على هذا الغياب المتراكم . 
*لا نريد أن نشاهد :
قوائم الحرمان بسبب الغياب المتكرر .
مع تحيات الدكتور : إدارة المنتدى *

----------


## دموع الغصون

> " المشرفين "
> 
> - بكل صراحة أنت كـ مشرف ، لو تم سحب الإشراف منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإشراف 
> 
> أكيد بكمل .. لانو انا ما بدور عـ مناصب او مراكز مهمة .. إحنا هون موجودين لخدمة المنتدى ولحتى نتميز بأفكارنا و أرائنا و لحتى نرتقي بحوارنا .
> 
> ؟- أنت كـ مشرف ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
> راضي عن الاداء بنسبة 60 % .. والسبب لانو ما فيه إهتمام و تفاعل بقسم نحبك يا اردن من قبل الإدارة ولا من الاعضاء .. إلا من رحم ربي ( يعني عدد قليل بتفاعل بالقسم عندي ) وبالطريقة هاي , أنا أعتقد انها بتقتل روح الإبداع و التفاعل في صاحب الموضوع وصاحب الفكرة 
> يعني إذا انا كنت صاحب فكرة ,, وما لقيت تفاعل من الاعضاء مره على مره روح الإبداع بموت داخل الشخص  
> ...


*مشكور معاذ على المرور وعلى التعليقات الصريحة لكن عندي كم تعقيب على تعليقاتك 
بالنسبه لعدم محاولتك مع المشرفين و الإدارة هالشي مو مرتبط بحضور الاداره ليه ما حاولت تنسق مع المشرفين بينكو ليه ما حاولت مع الإدارة وكانت الخطوة الأولى منك هاد لو كان مافي حضور للإدارة لكن بتصور بمجلس المشرفين حكينا  عن وضع المنتدى وانت الوحيد يلي رديت علي فيه متذكر صح .
ماحد فينا بنكر انك مبدع ومميز بقسم نحبك يا اردن و بترفده بأهم الاحداث و أبرزها 

استوقني هاد الجواب 
اي قوانين بتحكي عنها .. ليش يلي نظم القوانين .. موجود معنا وبتعاون معنا وبتفاعل معنا ..؟؟؟
هلا ارتباطنا بالمنتدى وقوانين مرتبط بواضع القوانين بغض النظر مين يلي حاططهم أكيد لا لسا من شوي عم تحكي المنتدى مو معتمد على وجود شخص معين أكيد محبتك بالمنتدى يمكن اكتر من يلي حط القوانين 
التعاون والتفاعل بكون بترابطنا بغض النظر عن مين موجود ومين غايب ، حضور الكل هدفنا وغايتنا لكن مو يأثر غيابهم بشكل سلبي على آدائنا وعطائنا

نلتمس العذر للجميع أنا معك وعم نلتمس العذر لكن سؤال شو يلي بمنع إداري أو مشرف يغيب عن قسمه لأكتر من أسبوعين أو أشهر مو لمره وحده بس لكن هالموضوع بتكرر كل فتره أنت معاذ عندك ظروف ووضعك كتير صعب مع هيك عم تلاقي وقت وتدخل شبه يومي لأنه حابب هالمنتدى وعارف شو الك وشو عليك 
بغض النظر هلا انا ما بحكي كإدارة سبق وحكيت انا بحكي باسمي كعضوه لكن يلي شايف شي غلط يصلحه من نفسه مافينا نحنا نغير كل شي 
المنتدى معتمد على وجود الإدارة لكن مو شرط أساسي نخلي غيابهم شماعه للأخطاء التانيه التقدم لازم يستمر وما يعتمد على حد 

رح نوه على نقطه مهمه الإدارة والإشراف مو مميزه ولا شي بيتوقف عليه المنتدى نحنا الأعضاء الأساس 
أنت يلي بتميز اسمك مو اللون ولا المنصب بمواضيعك بفكرك بلمساتك بعمر الاشراف ولا الاداره عطيو قيمه لحد 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

اجابات نموذجية ...لو عرضناها على اي هيئة والا اي مجلس ...لناخذ المركز الاول من طريق الاصلاح ...نفس الحكي يقال ورح يقال فيما بعد 

حسان ..اذا كنت غير قادر على متابعة امور المنتدى ومش قادر تعمل اشي لالو ...نزلوا بموضوع واكتب بالخط العريض ...انا مش قادر 
غسان ..صاحب الموقع ..المفروض تتواجد بغض النظر عن الضروف ..لانو لازم تكون اسم على مسمى كصاحب الموقع 
هدوء ..الغياب الكبير مش مبرر لاله ..كلنا نشتغل ونتعب بشغلنا بس مع هيك بندخل 
اميرة قوس النصر ...مابدي كل فترة اشوف اسمك على موضوع (اعضاء مجلس الادارة ) في حق للمنتدى عليكي 
الوسادة ومابعرف مين ..كلكم مسؤولين عن هالوضع 


هالكلام مارح يعجب حد ...كل شخص بدبر لحاله الف عذر وعذر ...بس وين الشفافية بالاعذار

----------


## Mr_HelL

> معلش رح علق شوي ورح خالفك الرأي برأيي المعرفة الشخصية أثرت سلباً على المنتدى وماكانت نقطة ايجابية إذا كنت تقصد هنا بالمعرفة الشخصية المعرفة الفكرية والعقلية والتوافق الروحي فأنا معك 100% غير هيك انا ضد رأيك أما التواجد بوقت الظهر فهالوقت كتير صعب لأنه الأغلب يا بشتغل يا بدرس فصعب كتير يتواجد بهيك وقت 
> بالنسبه لتنشيط الأقسام يلي حكيت عنهم فبحكيلك معك حق لكن مو كل الأعضاء اهتمامهم بهيك اقسام فطبيعي يكونو نايمين لكن الخطأ انه مافي تنشيط يعني لازم ندخل لمجالات غير اهتمامنا من باب المعرفة فلو هالأقسام من ضمن اهتمامك و شفنا باقة مميزة من المواضيع المميزة بالأقسام يلي ذكرتها وكنت حاول تابع معك لكن بدنا تفاعل اكتر 
> بشكرك كتير على رأيك و تقييمك نظرتك كانت شمولية وواقعية وركزت على حال المنتدى بشكل موضوعي وحيادي 
> بتمنى كلنا نبدأ من نفسنا ونغير للأفضل


انا ما بحكي عن المعرفة الشخصية .. انا بحكي عن المعرفة الفكرية وكيف بتعاملو الاعضاء والمشرفين والاداريين مع بعض بهالمنتدى ولو دورتي بمنتديات ثانية ما راح تلاقي هالروح والتعارف بنسبة 90% بالمنتديات الثانية فـ ليش احنا ما نستغل هالتعارف والمحبة مع بعض وخاصة انو في افكار مشتركة وافكار حلوة كل واحد بطلعها بس طول ما راح يضل المنتدى هيك ما في متابعة راح يكون المنتدى من الاسوء للأسوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

> اجابات نموذجية ...لو عرضناها على اي هيئة والا اي مجلس ...لناخذ المركز الاول من طريق الاصلاح ...نفس الحكي يقال ورح يقال فيما بعد 
> 
> حسان ..اذا كنت غير قادر على متابعة امور المنتدى ومش قادر تعمل اشي لالو ...نزلوا بموضوع واكتب بالخط العريض ...انا مش قادر 
> غسان ..صاحب الموقع ..المفروض تتواجد بغض النظر عن الضروف ..لانو لازم تكون اسم على مسمى كصاحب الموقع 
> هدوء ..الغياب الكبير مش مبرر لاله ..كلنا نشتغل ونتعب بشغلنا بس مع هيك بندخل 
> اميرة قوس النصر ...مابدي كل فترة اشوف اسمك على موضوع (اعضاء مجلس الادارة ) في حق للمنتدى عليكي 
> الوسادة ومابعرف مين ..كلكم مسؤولين عن هالوضع 
> 
> 
> هالكلام مارح يعجب حد ...كل شخص بدبر لحاله الف عذر وعذر ...بس وين الشفافية بالاعذار


أكيد مارح يعجب حد بس انا عجبني 
ماتزعلو شباب وصبايا بس والله هاد الواقع 

الشفافيه بالأعذار نحنا معهم انه في اعذار بس مابتستمر لشهرين وكل كم شهر بتكررو هالشهرين 

المنتدى عم بناجي أرواحكم علّ النداء يجبر الحنين للعودة للمهد والتفاعل من جديد

----------


## دموع الغصون

> انا ما بحكي عن المعرفة الشخصية .. انا بحكي عن المعرفة الفكرية وكيف بتعاملو الاعضاء والمشرفين والاداريين مع بعض بهالمنتدى ولو دورتي بمنتديات ثانية ما راح تلاقي هالروح والتعارف بنسبة 90% بالمنتديات الثانية فـ ليش احنا ما نستغل هالتعارف والمحبة مع بعض وخاصة انو في افكار مشتركة وافكار حلوة كل واحد بطلعها بس طول ما راح يضل المنتدى هيك ما في متابعة راح يكون المنتدى من الاسوء للأسوء


آها ازا على المعرفة الفكرية فهي جد نقطة قوة كبيرة بالمنتدى 
طيب شو رأيك تتفاعل أكتر وتحاول تنخرط شوي بالمواضيع التفاعليه حتى لو مو ستايلك بس رح تكسر الحاجز يلي لسا ممكن يكون موجود بينك وبين الأعضاء 
بهيك بتكسر الحاجز المبدئي وبتتعرف على فكرهم وبتقدر تكون صورة عن كل عضو و تشوف مين فكرة بناسب لفكرة لتطور هاللقاء الروحي ضمن اطر المنتدى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

- بكل صراحة أنت كـ إداري ، لو تم سحب الإدارة منك هل ستكمل مسيرتك بالمنتدى أم تنهي فترة تواجدك بانتهاء الإدارة ؟
طبعاً رح اكمّل ليش من متى كان هدف وجودي بالمنتدى هو وجودي بمجلس الإدارة!! ولا بعمره فرق معي اكون بالإدارة او اي منصب ، آخر همي ..

- أنت كـ إدراي ، هل أنت مقتنع بأدائك وراض عن عطائك وتواجدك ولمساتك ؟
الحمدلله راضي -لولا الغياب المفاجيء اللي صار بالفترة الأخيرة- ، تواجدي ولمساتي ما تغيرت من لما دخلت المنتدى ، الي اسلوبي الخاص وما بطلع منه مهما تتغير الظروف ، ربما قلة تواجدي بالفترة الأخيرة يعتبرها البعض من باب التقصير ، لكن اللي بتطلع على اسباب غيابي وبقارنها بأوقات تواجدي ومشاركاتي رح يعرف اني ما تركت المنتدى حتى بأحلك ظروفي ..

 - أنت كـ إدراي ، هل أنت راض عن أداء الإدارة والمشرفين بشكل عام ؟
للأسف لا .. فيه تقصير كتير ، وانا هون بحب اوضح انو التقصير شيء والإهمال شيء آخر ، ما أظن انو الإداريين والمشرفين وصلوا لدرجة الإهمال لكن من زاوية اخرى ما بننكر انو التقصير لأي سبب كان لو صار من الجميع رح يسبب كارثة..

 - أنت كـ إدراي ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع الإدارة لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟
كتير ، ما بقدر احدد كونها امور ادارية ، لكن بكتير مواقف اقترحت وخصوصا بإختيار المشرفين وامور الأقسام وتنظيمها ، بعض الأمور تنفذت وبعض الأمور لم تبصر النور حتى الآن ، المشكلة انو الأمور التقنية الخاصة بالمنتدى وبروفايلات الاعضاء محصورة كلها بيد صاحب الموقع "حسان" ، احنا اعضاء مجلس الإدارة النا صلاحيات محدودة تتعلق بتنظيم الأقسام والمواضيع وايقاف الاعضاء ، مشان هيك ما بنقدر نتصرف بكل اشي الا في حال وجود حسان ، طيب ولما يكون حسان غايب كيف بنقدر نلبي حاجات المنتدى خصوصا الطارئة منها؟!

 - أنت كـ إدراي ، هل حاولت أن تتعاون مع المشرفين لتحسين واقع المنتدى ؟ إذا كان الجواب " نعم " كيف ؟ وأين هي النتائج ؟ 
بالمجلس الإخير للأسف لا ، لانو ترافق عقد المجلس مع فترة زواجي وكتير انشغلت عن المنتدى بسبب الظروف العائلية عندي ، لكن بالمجالس السابقة كتير تعاونت معهم ولقيت تجاوب معهم ، غيرنا بعض القوانين بما يتلائم مع واقع المنتدى وقتها ، نظرنا بمسائل تتعلق بإدارة المواضيع وحلينا مشاكل كانت بين بعض الاعضاء وكتير شغلات وكانوا المشرفين يستجيبوا ، لكن المجلس الأخير للأسف ما صار تعاون بيني وبينهم ولا بأي شكل ..

- برأيك أين يكمن ضعف المنتدى ؟ وأين تكمن نقاط القوة ؟
ضعف المنتدى بضعف ادارته ومشرفيه .. وقوته بقوة الإدارة ومتابعتها بشكل دوري لكل زاوية في المنتدى ..

- إذا حدث خلاف "شخصي " بينك وبين الإدارة هل ستغادر المنتدى ؟
المنتدى ما بغادره لو شو ما صار لكن بنسحب من الإدارة ، وعلى ما اظن من فترة طلبت الإنسحاب من الادارة وكان قرار الانسحاب مبني على اهمال الإدارة للمهام الموكلة الها في المنتدى ..

 - إذا حدث خلاف بينك وبين أحد الأعضاء كيف ستتصرف بحيث لا يؤثر سلباً على تواجده بالمنتدى ؟
بتناقش معه بالرواق والتفاهم وبتنازل عن اي شي كرمال يرجع للمنتدى وكرمال انو المنتدى ما يخسره .

- ما مدى تعاونك مع المشرفين ؟ وما مدى تعاون المشرفين معك ؟
علاقتي بالمشرفين كتير حلوة ومميزة كلهم اصدقائي ومتعاونين وانا مستعد اتعاون معهم وهن مستعدين يتعاونوا معي وما فيه مشكلة بالموضوع.

 - برأيك هل يتوقف المنتدى على مغادرة شخص معين ؟ 
طبعاً لأ .. اذا كانت الحياة ما بتتوقف على غياب احد فكيف المنتدى !

- هل لوجود بعض الإداريين وغياب البعض الآخر أثر سلبي على أداء المنتدى ؟
اكيد .. لإنو لكل اداري شي مميز بميزه عن غيره ، والاعضاء حتى بتلاقي بعضهم برتاحوا لوجود اداري معين وبتأثروا بغياب آخر ، الإداري هو صبغة المنتدى المميزة منشان هيك اختيار الإداري مش أمر سهل ، يعني انك تختار اداري بفرض عليك تختار شخص اله تأثيره واله مواقف صارمة ويكون مشهودله بالعدل وعدم التحيز ويكون مميز بكل شيء .

- مالذي تنتظره من المنتدى ؟ مالذي تنتظره من الأعضاء ؟ مالذي تنتظره من المشرفين ؟ مالذي تنتظره من الإدارة ؟
من المنتدى .. لا توقّف وضلك للأبد ..
الأعضاء .. لا تطلعوا من هون وخليكم هاد بيتكم الكبير ، حبوا بعضكم ..
المشرفين .. اشتغلوا بمسؤولية
الإدارة .. اتقوا الله في المنتدى وقعتوا المنتدى بكارثة وما رح يسامحكم المنتدى عليها.

- وجه كلمة لكل من .. الإدارة ، المشرفين ، الأعضاء ..
الإدارة .. معكم فرصة .. اذا ضيعتوها استقيلوا كلكم المنتدى ما عاد بحاجتكم اصلا ..
المشرفين .. كلامكم لازم يترجم على الواقع ..
الأعضاء .. انتظروا تغييرات جذرية في المنتدى عن قريب ..


*بتشكرك دموع الغصون ويارب عن قريب نطلع بنتائج ملموسة في المنتدى ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

هدوء كالعادة رائع في حضورك حتى لو كان بعد غياب يبقى له لمعانه ويبقى الشذى ذاته يعانق جدران الحصن 
تعقيباً على كم تعليق 
أولاً لا أحد ينكر بوجود تقصير من البعض و اهمال من البعض الآخر .. الكمال لله وحده .. ولكن هنالك فرق شاسع والكل يدركه بين الاهمال والتقصير..  ولا يمكن انكار هذا الشيء من الجميع .
وجود حسان مهم لدرجة كبيرة لكن تأثيره الأكبر على الأمور التقنية ، هناك الكثير من الأمور لا تعتمد على وجود أحد لا حسان أو أي إداري .. مثلاً مشرف حابب ينشط قسمه بطرح أفكار جديدة و مواضيع جديدة إبداعية خلاقة .. هل هو بحاجة لوجود حسان معه ؟؟!! متابعة الإداري للمنتدى وتواجده بشكل يومي و مشاركة الأعضاء في مواضيعهم وتحفيزهم وتشجيعهم هل هو بحاجة لوجود حسان ؟؟!!
الخطأ والتقصير مو من حسان بس كمان منا كإدارة و كمشرفين .. نحنا مشكلتنا عم نقرن وجودنا وتفاعلنا بوجود غيرنا . انا لاحظت بس يغيب مشرف أو إداري أغلب المشرفين والإداريين بغيبو – لأكتر من مره على فترات متباعدة يعني مو صدفه - وبس يرجع برجعو كنو الحياة بالمنتدى صعب تمشي بغياب حد .. طيب هاد عنده ظروف منعته فطبيعي يغيب .
أما بالنسبه لمدى تعاون الإدارة وتطبيقها للمقترحات كلنا طرحنا اقتراحات و طرحنا أفكار منها رأى النور ومنها لم يترجم لليوم .. لكن هاد الشي ما سببلي احباط بالعكس انا مصره انه بيوم من الايام رح يتحقق و يترجم بغض النظر عن الوقت .. مابوقف عزيمتي وشغلي على موقف معين .. ولا بوقف عطائي بالمنتدى على تواجد او تطبيق أي شي .. وما بطالب باي تطبيق أو تغيير قدام الأعضاء إلا إذا كنت ضامنه ترجمته الفعليه و منسقه من قبل مع الإدارة والمسؤولين .. 
 معلش رح ادخل بنقطة هدوء في خطأ صار..  في فرق كبير بين التعاون و التشاور والتطبيق بدون تنسيق مسبق .. يعني لو كان في تشاور بينا كإدارة وبينا كمشرفين يعني يكون في دور تكاملي مو الكل يشتغل على راسه .. رح يكون تطبيق أكتر و أقوى للأمور بشكل صحيح بنا على تنسيق و تخطيط مسبق .. يعني كمشرف قسم بدك تنشط قسمه لا تعطي كلمة للأعضاء إلا اذا كنت ضامن النتائج لأنه بهيك حاله رح تفقد المصداقية .. اوعد بتنشيط قسمك بالمقابل اعمل اتفاقيه مع المشرفين و الإدارين ساعدتوني بتنشيط قسمي بساعدك بقسمك بهيك بتطلع صادق و موضوعي بعيون الكل 
الموضوع مو صعب كتير ولا معتمد على وجود أي عضو آخر الأمور التقنيه مهمة لكن في شي أهم منه بنظري نمشي المنتدى ونعطيه حقوقه ونعمل واجباتنا بعدين بنطلع وبنطالب بالأمور التقنيه والتنسيقات الأخرى 
المنتدى وضعه مو صعب حالياً بالعكس أفضل بكتير من الأوقات السابقه هلا فترة امتحانات وفاينل عند الكل مع هيك بنشوف نشاط يومي أنا برأيي شايفته أكبر نجاح للمنتدى  
مافينا ننكر جهود الإداريين و المشرفين و الأعضاء بالفترة الأخيرة المنتدى ماشي منيح 
بس ينقصه توجد الغايبين وأفعالهم وافعال بعض من الحاضرين

----------


## دموع الغصون

*سمعنا أقوالكوا هلا بدنا نشوف الأفعال 
بننتظر تطبقو الأقوال يلي حكيتوها 
ما بنفع نحكي بس بدنا تغيير والتغيير يبدأ من النفس 
مافينا نغير المنتدى أو نطور فيه إذا ما غيرنا من حالنا 

رح اعمل احصائية بسيطة هيك لنشوف مين تفاعل ومين شارك 
**ونشوف مدى التزام العضو بكلامه ومدى التغيير يلي رح يحصل بآدائه و عطاءة وتتغيره* 

*>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* 
الإدارة 
هدوء عاصف 

المشرفين 
شمس 
صديقة 
معاذ 
سكربت 

الأعضاء 
محمد العزام 
Mr_HelL
& روان &
dodo
تحية عسكرية 

*>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<* *>!<
*

*سيتم اغلاق الموضوع لفترة مؤقته حتى نرى النتائج وبعدها سنعود حتماً لتقيم الآداء ومقارنة ما قيل مع ما تم القيام به وترجمته على أرض الواقع
**
**>!<~**>!<~**>!<~**>!<~**>!<~**>!<**
**كنت أتمنى أن أرى تفاعل أكثر من باقي الإداريين و باقي المشرفين وباقي الأعضاء *

----------

